# NYC get together



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

Hi, everybody!I already posted a message about this under "Young Adult Issues," ("I have a suggestion.") I want to organize an unofficial meeting for young (H.S., college, late twenties, early thirties) IBS sufferers from the New York area. The reason I say unofficial is because I don't see this as a "support group" where we get together only to talk about our problems. I want this to be more casual. Basically I just want to create a community where we could all feel like we could be ourselves.I've decided to organize the first meeting in May when most people are on vocation. During the summer I live with my parents near Brighton Beach. (You could see the ocean from my balcony.) We could get togehter the first time on the beach. (If anybody needs to use the bathroom they could go upstairs. We have two bathrooms, so no need for anxiety here.) There are also some pretty cool Russian restaurants there. Feel free to e-mail me.-Julia


----------



## MikeM (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi, Julia - were you ever able to organize or locate a group to meet?Thanks.


----------



## JulesC (May 26, 2010)

Hi Julia,My name is Julia too! I would love to be a part of an NYC get together. I'm 25 and living in the UWS. Please let me know if you are having any get togethers--Im in!Thanks!!


----------

